# My pc is slow



## ketko1505 (Apr 20, 2021)

I have dell inspiron 3582 celeron n4000 1.1ghz 4gb ram 500gb hdd. i bought it in october. its getting really slow. is there any way to upgrade it and make it fast or should i go and try to replace it for a better one. thank you in advance!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please do the following in your Dell:
Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your Dell will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

If you're not able to do the above, please advise us what the exact 7-character "service tag" number is on your Dell.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ketko1505 (Apr 20, 2021)

flavallee said:


> Please do the following in your Dell:
> Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
> After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
> Information about your Dell will appear.
> ...


Thank you for past response! Here you go 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200930021333.000000+060

Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) N4000 CPU @ 1.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 122 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 2

Total Physical RAM: 4 GB

Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 600, 1024 MB

Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (411 GB Free);

Motherboard: Dell Inc. 06MMFM, ver A00, s/n 3SS5DX2.CNCMC0096C0070.

System: Dell Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n 3SS5DX2

Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have dell inspiron 3582 celeron n4000 1.1ghz 4gb ram 500gb hdd. i bought it in october. its getting really slow. is there any way to upgrade it and make it fast or should i go and try to replace it for a better one. thank you in advance!





> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200930021333.000000+060
> Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) N4000 CPU @ 1.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 122 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 2
> Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
> Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 600, 1024 MB
> ...


According to its support site, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 3582 Notebook PC*.
It was originally purchased in July 2019 in Serbia and came with Ubuntu Linux 18.04.
It originally came with these hardware specs:
Intel Celeron N4000 1.10 GHz dual core processor
4 GB(4 GB x 1) DDR4-2666 MHz RAM
500 GB(465 GB) SATA hard disk drive
Intel UHD Graphics 600 integrated graphics
Qualcomm 802.11ac wireless

According to its log, it appears to still have all of its original hardware.
It appears that Windows 10 Pro Version 20H1 Build 19041 64-bit was installed in it in September 2020.

You said you purchased it in October 2020.
Did you purchase it second-hand from someone or did you purchase it from a refurbisher?

One reason why it's running slow is because it has a weak processor and only 4 GB of RAM.
You can't do anything about the processor, but you can add another 4 GB of RAM in it.
Purchase another 4 GB DDR4-2666 MHz module and install it in the empty SODIMM slot.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## ketko1505 (Apr 20, 2021)

flavallee said:


> According to its support site, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 3582 Notebook PC*.
> It was originally purchased in July 2019 in Serbia and came with Ubuntu Linux 18.04.
> It originally came with these hardware specs:
> Intel Celeron N4000 1.10 GHz dual core processor
> ...


I purchased it brand new from the store, I still have my warranty. Maybe their supplier is in Serbia, Im not sure. Right now Im thinking about buying this laptop *ASUS X543MA-WBP13, Pentium Silver N5020, 8gb ddr4, 256gb ssd sata.* Is it much faster than my current one? Its the one that fits my budget right now. If its not faster, then I would buy that additional 4gb of ram. Thank you for your time and responses!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Intel Celeron N4000* processor in your Dell has a benchmark rating of 1436 and a single thread rating of 1040. 
The *Intel Pentium Silver N5030* processor in the ASUS has a benchmark rating of 2694 and a single thread rating of 1316. 
Your Dell has 4 GB of DDR4 RAM. 
The ASUS has 8 GB of DDR4 RAM. 
Your Dell has a hard disk drive(HDD). 
The ASUS has a solid state drive(SSD). 
The decision of which one is better is pretty obvious.

Note: I can't find a N5020, so I'm guessing you made a typo and the ASUS actually has a N5030. 

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## ketko1505 (Apr 20, 2021)

flavallee said:


> The *Intel Celeron N4000* processor in your Dell has a benchmark rating of 1436 and a single thread rating of 1040.
> The *Intel Pentium Silver N5030* processor in the ASUS has a benchmark rating of 2694 and a single thread rating of 1316.
> Your Dell has 4 GB of DDR4 RAM.
> The ASUS has 8 GB of DDR4 RAM.
> ...


Thank you so much! Yes I made a typo its actually N5030, as you already said. I have zero knowledge of computers and tech so I really needed your help. I am definetly buying the Asus one, after returning my Dell.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------

